# Matts utility



## RiggsDaRuler

Does anyone have a correct link so that I am able to download Matts utility? I want to be ablebto fastboot back to .173 im currently on .181

Thinking about trying the ics leak..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## thisismalhotra

Just use rsdlite since there are 399 versions of that utility and you won't know if you got the right one

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

